# retrofitting with t5 ho kit



## jim532 (Aug 27, 2013)

I've acquired a Hamilton Technologies Aruba Sun 2, t5 HO retrofit kit. Only problem is I can't put it in my existing hood because it's too big.
if i install it in my hood, I can't slide the clear acrylic piece into the hood to protect it from moisture. 

Any recommendations on a hood that this kit wood fit into are appreciated.


----------



## jim532 (Aug 27, 2013)

gonna give this post a bump, I'll need a hood that this kit will fit into, otherwise it's going to end up on Craigslist.
Hamilton Aruba Sun T5 Retrofit with LEDs - V Series

No light hood is sold by the manufacturer and they can't tell me who makes a hood this will fit into. it's too bulky for the light hood I already have
If anyone can point me in the right direction, that would be great.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I've seen light fixtures placed in vinyl gutters turned upside down?I would just make a custom "case" for the lights as long as they came with a reflector.You could install the ballast somewhere else(in stand, or seprerate box outside of stand) to accomadate and lower heat transfer to tank.


----------



## jim532 (Aug 27, 2013)

that's not a bad idea. the lights do come with reflectors. When I get home, I'm going to check to see if the lights can be seperated from the ballast.
I just want to fit them into a hood with a splash guard. I can modify the hood I have and install a cooling fan if needed. 

It's funny how the manufacturer website says "it fits right into your existing hood". But it didn't and they couldn't point me in the direction of a hood that the light would fit into.


----------

